
Chaos-mesh: a chaos engineering platform for Kubernetes - ngaut
https://github.com/pingcap/chaos-mesh
======
flowardnut
I'm personally using chaos-toolkit with the kubernetes and istio drivers. I
haven't dug too much into this yet, but will. Thanks for the hard work!

------
kakakiki
How does this compare against chaos monkey?

~~~
cwen
PingCAP engineer here.

ChaosMonkey is implemented by Netflix and focuses on testing microservice
systems by terminating virtual machine instances and containers.

Chaos Monkey is the pioneer project of Chaos Engineering, from which we draw a
lot inspirations. Compared to ChaosMonkey, Chaos Mesh focuses on kubernetes
platform currently and provides more rich fault injection methods for complex
systems, such as faults injection into network and file system. Kernel
injection will also be supported in the fulture.

~~~
kakakiki
Okay. It would nice if this detail were to be added to the README of the repo.

~~~
cwen
Thanks for your advice, we will update the README ASAP.

------
yarp
Would be nice if it could be used to simulate preetible vm from gcp, is it
possible?

~~~
wavefunction
Isn't gcp going away in two years? Or at least speculated to given the leak
about winding it down if they can't beat AWS and Azure for market share?

~~~
alexeldeib
While that leak was certainly damaging, I doubt GCP is going anywhere in two
years.

If Google's strategy to catch up to AWS and Azure fails to gain them
meaningful market share, I would expect them to change their behavior to
succeed. It's good business.

n.b.: Azure employee.

